# Comment agrandir un disque dur VM dans UTM



## Ledvyc (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé une VM avec UTM et je voulais agrandir la taille du disque dur de la VM mais je ne comprends pas car la taille ne change pas après avoir cliqué sur le bouton "Reclaim Space" ?

Voir les captures.

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement


----------

